# some old pics i found



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

sorry to any old MOM'ers if youve already seen these, but here are some pics of mine - some are can be seen in the haunt on the UNDERTAKINGS thread, but they're kinda hard to see


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

hauntprops06mov.flv video by 1031fan - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid65.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/1031fan/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h219/1031fan/hauntprops06mov

anyway...maybe ill find more later - 1031fan


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great job I've seen your stuff on MoM a while bach and have always liked your haunt nice to see ya out here....


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Is you corpse thrower guy's lift mechanism pvc?

I love your stuff by the way.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

yep - 1.25 inch if i remember correctly - sturdy as heck - fired over 1500 times this past season and is still flyin good - and thanks for the compliments - 1031fan


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey thanks for the closeup shots..
great work there!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

1031....still not tired of seeing your pics! You may have to run us thru the hand and forearm thing again....really gross! (in a good way, of course)


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks dave.....as for the handthing.....the hand is a latex one i casted from a mold i made of a bought one (making molds for latex slush is a lot easier than the silicone ones we were talkin about - its just plaster and thats it!!) and the bones are from a bucky arm in a "bag of bones" from ACC - little airbrush....little tissue paper in latex..little craft paint - real easy and turned out alright...give it a try! - 1031fan


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! All your stuff looks really great...well done!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Wow, that is disgusting!
Way to go!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Your stuff rocks! Great corpses and props... way to go!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Some pics may age but they never do grow old.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the closeups =) 
And you did a really really great job on the hand, I don't know why but I love it.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

How did you do the webbing effect on your props? very cool!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

love the corpse jumping out of the coffin!

I bet that one earns many a TOT the wizzer award!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks amazing! I LOVE the lanterns.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

1031fan, that's an excellent atmosphere to scare all, I know my kids would stay away....far away. Great Job!!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

sry ive been away a while guys - not keeping up with my posts - as for the webbing effect on my props - thats just old cheap bag o web cut up in sections and dipped in straight latex PAINT - not liquid latex - there is enough latex in the paint to do the same thing with the webbing - make it hard and gross as the liquid latex does - and when its ready to paint/stain with wood stain, it already has a nice base coat - i highly recomend the idea, as its very easy and pretty much goof proof - and not to mention cheap - the paint is 3 buck oops paint from lowes and the webs are like 99c afteer halloween specials - 

thanks for commenting on the atmosphere twisted - i really believe that the surroundings and the overall feel of the haunted house are just as important and even more so than a single prop - for instance - how many times have you been in your grandmothers attick with nothing scary t all and your imagination takes hold and creates something wayyy scarrier than anyone can ever make - and on the other hand - you could take a 10K dollar prop, put it in a dark room and get nothing out of it - im a set designer for the highschool in my town and you can really set the mood by what the surroundings are - now thats not to say slack on props, but the atmosphere is a biggee - hopefully this year im going to be getting some LED minispots so that should help light the props, but not make the surroundings too light - 

stay tuned for a sick and disgusting corpse prop thats almost finished - photos coming soon in a new thread! later 

riley


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

1031fan said:


> i really believe that the surroundings and the overall feel of the haunted house are just as important and even more so than a single prop - for instance - how many times have you been in your grandmothers attick with nothing scary t all and your imagination takes hold and creates something wayyy scarrier than anyone can ever make - and on the other hand - you could take a 10K dollar prop, put it in a dark room and get nothing out of it - im a set designer for the highschool in my town and you can really set the mood by what the surroundings are - now thats not to say slack on props, but the atmosphere is a biggee - hopefully this year im going to be getting some LED minispots so that should help light the props, but not make the surroundings too light -


Hear, hear! You sure got that right! How many times have you paid 15 bucks to walk through a BPH (black plywood habitrail) and then have a $5000 monster jump up and roar in what looks like an empty storage closet with some monochrome brickwork spraypainted on the walls.








I like the way you make your props coordinate with your setting, which is perfect. It allows the atmosphere to happen. Look at Disney's Haunted Mansion... there's nothing even actually scary there, it's all silly and cartoony, but it's so richly detailed and coordinated together it sets a consistent creepy atmosphere. And that's the fun that people want to go to a haunt for.

I love how some pro haunters still look down with scorn on home haunters who clearly "get it" more than they do!

Those little LED spots help with that whole coordination thing... by illuminating the points and areas of interest and leaving everything else in shadow, anything that would clash and disrupt the surroundings/overall feel is removed from the equation. Adds to the "immersion". Can't wait to see what you do this year!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

we seem to think a lot alike revenant - i was through a haunt that i could walk through and name the company that made each of the 5000$ + props that they were using and they got absolutely nothing out of it - even the kid in front of me and my GF at the time wasn't even phased - the lighting was horrible - no suspense - ughhh - and its sad to see so much money and particularly space go to waste that could be used to really make a good show

thanks for the compliments on the coordinating of props - i really try hard to make everything in a room look like it belongs there - and thats why it really helps to make your own props - how many times have we seen haunts - both on the home haunt and pro level - that looks like a mixed media type room - just like the people had some halloween props, and no matter what they were - clown heads, corpses, wearwolves - just threw them into a room and expected it to look scary when in reality looks like a garage sale of props - but a lot of that is because many props that are store bought dont really go with a lot of other stuff that you can buy in a store - with all the horror movies and special effects on TV today its soooo hard for us haunters to actually make people believe they are in a real haunted house (or whatever ur attraction is) - so dont short change ourselves by making it even more obvious that the things in the room just dont add up - or something just feels very fake about the whole thing

riley (btw - loved ur BS smiley flag thinger - haha)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

1031fan said:


> - i really try hard to make everything in a room look like it belongs there - and thats why it really helps to make your own props - how many times have we seen haunts - both on the home haunt and pro level - that looks like a mixed media type room - just like the people had some halloween props, and no matter what they were - clown heads, corpses, wearwolves - just threw them into a room and expected it to look scary when in reality looks like a garage sale of props -


I think that's the most critical reason for having a backstory in a haunt. The story itself isn't essential for people to enjoy the experience, but it forces the haunter to reason out the rooms s/he builds. The things in the room need some reason to be in the same room. And yeah, it's tough to buy several things that coordinate in a way that makes sense... so if the haunter sinks the $$$ into the whizbang automated prop they need to build or at least modify the rest of the stuff in the room to coordinate with it. Otherwise like you said it just looks like a garage sale.

Not that a haunt has to be overall coordinated; even if it's a Hauntz-57 where each room is its own theme, guests can still have good scares and lotsa fun. But within each room or section itself, everything within eyeshot of the spot you're standing should be coordinated as a specific unit. Otherwise there's nothing for the spectators to immerse themselves in.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I love the butcher-shop feel you get from the first picture... great work!


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

OK, stupid question...but what is MOM'ers (mentioned in the very first post of this thread)?

thanks


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

jodi said:


> OK, stupid question...but what is MOM'ers (mentioned in the very first post of this thread)?
> 
> thanks


MOM = Methodz of Madness


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I love the pics too. I had no idea you had such an extensive haunt. Very nice 1031 fan!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks!! - hopefully this year ill be goin all out - stay tuned for a thread - "the makings of undertakings 07" coming to a haunted forum near you!


----------

